# Baby Momma provided Kansas shooter with a Glock and an AKM



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Knowing full well he was a convicted felon. She is facing 10 years in prison. If you want to stiffen gun laws and stop these mass shootings how about saying she was an accessory to mass murder, charge her with each count of homicide and put her down. She made some bad choices that cost people their lives. All she had to do was call the Police when he threatened her to get the guns back. If she would have had an active order of protection he would have violated it. When he attempted to obtain firearms as a convicted felon, life without parole. We can prevent these things.

Woman charged with providing firearms to Kansas plant gunman | Fox News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no doubt in my mind , that women was abused and under his abusive control. That does not make what she did right. The problem started when other knew what was happening and there is nothing we can do about it before it gets to things like this.
He did not turn into a bad man all of the sudden ,he has been a vile evil person for a long time. Yes she broke the law but the focus should still remain on him and those like him. We see it all the time. The pimps walking the slaves on dog leases in Milwaukee and no one does a thing about it. Think this is a scary world now stick around it is just starting.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She should be charged with the same charges as the shooter .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agreed, she is an accessory to murder and should be tried as such. The death penalty if found guilty is good for them both, providing it happens within 60 days of sentencing. 

Hopefully the state will place their children in a good home and they will be brought up to be responsible citizens.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry I can't get my hopes up. Remember how much time Jalita Johnson got for lying and straw purchasing a gun for her felon boyfriend that ultimatly was used to murder Officer Kerrie Orozoco?

Jalita Johnson Is Barack Obama's Gun Control Legacy - Bearing Arms - Barack Obama, Straw-Purchasing

IDK maybe since she's is white, she bought an evil black rifle, and there where multiple non police victims she might get get some time. Like I said, not holding my breath


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The issue being discussed on this thread should be an important focus for major media coverage , but it won't, doesn't fit there agenda, or Obama will have them hush hush.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Justice,regular or extra crispy! I say fry them both.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dumb ass should have sold them rather than hold them while he was in the can.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Just saw her pic on the news..... What fokking sow!
As Larry Fine (3 stooges) would say "I wouldn't boink her with Shemps pickle"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Just saw her pic on the news..... What fokking sow!
> As Larry Fine (3 stooges) would say "I wouldn't boink her with Shemps pickle"[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Obama will not say a word about this incident.
Does not fit the agenda.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tango said:


> Obama will not say a word about this incident.
> Does not fit the agenda.


he's black - nooooobody is saying squat about the shootings .... can't tie him to the NRA or Trump - not worth mentioning


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If Obama and AG had their way she would be charged with a hate crime. It was her fault a black man was killed. Been around awhile seen a lot of chit in my days. Willing to bet as I said before that women was a serious victim of abuse. People that are abused do stupid things.
In this case I am more inclined to blame the dead guy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Abused or not I think she should be charged as he would have been. She knew what he was capable of and choose to let innocent people die so that she could circumvent her threat. She had a choice, the people he killed had none. Having made her deal with the devil she can live in prison the rest of her life.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is just another opportunity for Obama to push the gun control issue... God help us if Hillary is elected to continue his efforts!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Every time a Blackman guns someone down we have to find someone else to blame. And that most often is someone that is white.
Black man killed white female LEO, wait for it....white Female dis the black man she got what she had coming. She should know better than get involved when a black man is slapping his B down. Welcome to the world we created.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The death penalty if found guilty is good for them both, providing it happens within 60 days of sentencing.


Slippy's been to Colorado & got him some weed & is smoking it, apparently, if he thinks there's any chance this government will EVER execute people within 60 days of sentence.

After this government falls and a new one takes over, after the riots & WROL happenings, perhaps... but the US of A? That ship sailed long ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Slippy's been to Colorado & got him some weed & is smoking it, apparently, if he thinks there's any chance this government will EVER execute people within 60 days of sentence.
> 
> After this government falls and a new one takes over, after the riots & WROL happenings, perhaps... but the US of A? That ship sailed long ago.


Please stop the ad hominem attacks or I will be forced to charge you my hourly fee of $2 for your cyberstalking. None the less, you've never eaten cockroaches or the like?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> None the less, you've never eaten cockroaches or the like?


No sir, I have never eaten your cooking...


----------

